# People who get married after six months of meeting...



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll never understand this. How do you know you even LIKE each other after six months?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Every persons life is different there is a lot in the world I do not understand but just let people be - if they are happy why rain on their parade...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I would have to live with someone for a few years, probably, before I'd ever even consider getting married.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

pretty easy if you ask me some people just "click"


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Watch the heartbreak kid by the Farrelly Brothers. :yes


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

My coworker met a guy in June and they just got married last month after 5 months. Pretty stupid if you ask me. I'm not saying it can't work...but the chances seem low to me. They haven't even gotten past the honeymoon phase!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

What I'll never understand is why some people hide their flaws for the longest time and expect their partner to be okay with those flaws once they're legally married.


----------



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

What I don't understand is when people who've been together for years get married, then divorced in like a couple weeks/months. It's like wtf happened? Bradley Cooper the actor did that. He'd dated a girl for about two years then they got married and divorced within five months.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

liktheangel said:


> What I don't understand is when people who've been together for years get married, then divorced in like a couple weeks/months. It's like wtf happened? Bradley Cooper the actor did that. He'd dated a girl for about two years then they got married and divorced within five months.


I know some people out there probably have the mentality that getting married will save their relationship. I know for a lot of women, they definitely want the WEDDING but do not necessarily feel ready to BE MARRIED. I know of a couple who got married and had a big wedding and got divorced w/in a year.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Sphere said:


> Well everyone clicks in the romantic sense, it's like saying if you take cocaine you'll get high, People are extremely biased when they first fall for someone and they never know for sure how they really feel until the drugs wear off.
> 
> For that reason i think everyone should wait until after the honeymoon period is over before deciding to get married, have kids or anything like that.


This is true, but it isn't the case with everyone. I think the largest problem is people often get so caught up in the high that even if their personalities are compatible with each other, they may forget to ask, or not take seriously, the long term desires of their partners. I wonder how many couples have one partner who does not want to have kids, and another who does, both assuming that they'll get what they want. No matter how strong love is, these sorts of things can tear relationships apart.

In any case, I would never have asked my GF to marry me right off the bat, but honestly, from early on she had decided she wanted to be with me for the rest of my life, and I the same. I don't think time is going to change how compatible we are in our personalities, or in our long term desires. Hell, the whole marriage aspect doesn't even really matter, it seems more of a formality than anything else. Incidentally, we've been together for a year in two days, and I don't imagine I'll pop the question until a year from now.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Some people are just desperate to get that "im married!" badge to wear.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ill do it just to make some babies


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it's pretty impulsive to do something like that. I'd personally like to know someone at least for 2 years before taking a step like that (If I was into marriage, that is.)


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't understand it either, but a cousin of mine proposed after 6 months to his gf and they've been together 5 years now... Some people just know what they want, but we'll see what happens; they have a lifetime to get divorced.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

There is a 50/50 chance of divorce. Marriage has lost a lot of it's value in today's society. Many people marry just for security or because it's what "everyone else does". Everyone is different. Some peopel marry days after meeting simply because they feel it is the "right" person. Marrying someone over how they feel is perhaps not exactly the best thing to do since it's best to live with someone first to see how they get along.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

My parents did this. They got engaged 4 months after meeting, married 6 weeks later. They did not know each other at all growing up, although my mom said she knew who my dad was because she knew one of his brothers first. They both knew a lot of the same people. They were married until my dad's death in 2002. I personally could never do it, it would have to be a relationship of several years.


----------



## intelligentsensory (Dec 19, 2011)

> I'll never understand this


 you don't have to. All you have to do is understand yourself and her. Not everyone else... the goal is to understand how a marriage lasts for ever....


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

I can say it's stupid... or, I can say to each their own.. but

Early marriage makes it seem a bit desperate, if you ask me. You've been with a partner for 20 years, and in between a marriage, it gave you a ring. Commitment was never done in a wedding really, commitment is given throughout your life. So what is a wedding for? To let people know you're married? But only a few have weddings coming out of narcissism, just to be divorced shortly, but I am not accusing most quick marriages for being negative; my uncle married at 3 months, they are still happily together


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was engaged after... hmm 10 months, and married 5 months later. We have been together a for almost 3 years and I couldn't be happier( well in my marriage). Maybe some people say that with out meaning that, but I am truly very happy and have never had any doubts. I can say the same for my husband too. Every one is different. It was something we both really wanted and we didn't feel like waiting. It was our choice. 

I'm not saying other people should do it, because in reality it makes more sense to take things slow and that was always my plan. Everyone is different, I've been in a couple other relationships previously that lasted 1+ years. Maybe at one point I thought I knew them and was inlove, but it died/fizzed like so many other relationships. 

I don't know exactly what made this one so different. I found my equal maybe? All I know is I found not only what I dreamed for/hoped for, but got so much more I feel very lucky...That sounds super corny(sorry) 

I think people nowadays either have no idea what they actually want or are too quick to jump ship when things are not rainbows and sunshine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm more weirded out by people who marry the first person they ever dated or the first person after a divorce/death of their spouse. You really need to shop around first before deciding. My dad married the first woman he dated after my mom died and what a winner she is....... obese, 16 years older than him, a slob, selfish, and was jealous of me and my sister even though we were friendly with her. I don't think he ever was a lady's man, so he just went for the person that showed any interest.


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I'm more weirded out by people who marry the first person they ever dated or the first person after a divorce/death of their spouse. You really need to shop around first before deciding. My dad married the first woman he dated after my mom died and what a winner she is....... obese, 16 years older than him, a slob, selfish, and was jealous of me and my sister even though we were friendly with her.


Settling is always a bad idea...


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

Peter Attis said:


> I'll never understand this. How do you know you even LIKE each other after six months?


The only thing you ever know before you marry someone is that at that moment you love them. The amount of time before hand doesn't matter.

My parents met and were married within 4 months... they're going on 37 years. My husband and I knew each other 8 months, lived in different countries, spent time in real life together 3 times before getting married... going on 5 years.
Married couples fall in and out of love as their marriages progress, the ups and downs. 
Marriage isn't just about love or attractiveness (both physical and emotional) it's about respect, understanding, tolerance, acceptance and forgiveness. Once you find someone you have that with, someone you're willing to work with the rest of you life in respect to all of these aspects, it doesn't matter how long you knew them before you were married.

It doesn't matter to me if you agree or not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nemesis1 said:


> Some people are just desperate to get that "im married!" badge to wear.


Sadly, this is all too true.



Kennnie said:


> ill do it just to make some babies


...or in some cases, a shotgun wedding.
...or "free sex".

I'll probably end up being in one of these situations since sex will never enter the picture until marriage anyway.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Enderbean said:


> The only thing you ever know before you marry someone is that at that moment you love them. The amount of time before hand doesn't matter.
> 
> My parents met and were married within 4 months... they're going on 37 years. My husband and I knew each other 8 months, lived in different countries, spent time in real life together 3 times before getting married... going on 5 years.
> Married couples fall in and out of love as their marriages progress, the ups and downs.
> ...


HAHAHA okay, I was going to offer an alternative view but since it doesn't matter to you whether I agree or not, I'll hold my tongue.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

Kennnie said:


> pretty easy if you ask me some people just "click"


Well said. I agree completely. Some couples are just compatible with each other.


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

rymo said:


> HAHAHA okay, I was going to offer an alternative view but since it doesn't matter to you whether I agree or not, I'll hold my tongue.


Well, I mean, it should be said that they other person has to be willing to work at it too, which in todays society good blooody luck with that! 

You can never be 100% sure about anyone but yourself.

And nothing is ever black and white. But I just automatically think that everyone already knows this....


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> Some people are just desperate to get that "im married!" badge to wear.


This is why i think honestly.....

I will NEVER understand the rush to get married. NEVER. When i say the rush, i mean just want this thread is about. You meet someone....6 months later your engaged then your pregnant then blah blah blah etc. What's the rush? I don't get the quickie relationships. What ever happened to taking the time to get to know one another? This new trend of quickie's.....yea....not getting it AT ALL.


----------



## CU Movie Buff (Jan 27, 2012)

One of my best friends is getting married this year, after dating the girl for only about seven months. I was really skeptical at first, because this is his first real relationship, and I worried that he was rushing things. But after hearing him talk about her, I could tell that this is the person he really wants to be with. Sometimes, you just know, I suppose. I have never had that feeling, but good for the people who have!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Married in less than 4 months 3 years ago. Personally it's only ever taken me weeks to decide just how far I want to take a relationship and how well it's going to work out. Haven't been wrong yet. I know tons of people who dated or even lived together for years and then divorced within months. It's not the time. It's how you spend it and how good you are at judging such things.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Here in Kansas, we are common law married after sleeping together for three days.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

You know, I don't know how recent this information is, but I remember reading once that the marriages the LEAST likely to end in divorce are among those who get married within 6-12 months of dating.

I don't get it, either.... but I don't think I'm the marrying type to begin with, so my failure to understand it makes sense to me!


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

*shrug* maybe it's a "love at first sight" kind of thing. Some people fall for their partners fast and have excellent chemistry.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ambivert said:


> *shrug* maybe it's a "love at first sight" kind of thing. Some people fall for their partners fast and have excellent chemistry.


That was my story. I used to date a lot of different guys, and I didn't even like saying I love you, most of the time I even avoided giving out my number. Somehow though with my husband it was different we knew one another for about 2 1/2 months when we got married. Almost everyone thought we were nuts, but when you know, you know. This year will be 7 years, and I wouldn't take back any of it.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i saw this thing on tv about this couple who married the night they met because they just "clicked" so well.
i dont think it lasted.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

The idea of marriage makes me sad. Something like 40% - 60% of people get divorced in the UK. That means for everyone who thinks that their unique love is untouchable they have a 50% chance of failing. Statistically they are nothing special. I see my friends cheat, I see people cheat everywhere. I've been cheated. 

I don't like how the event is expensive and a show to other people, when it's supposed to be the two people who are commiting to each others day.

It's outdated to me personally.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think you can put a timeframe on marriage. I wouldn't consider marriage that fast myself but its not just about time that causes divorce - there are plenty of other factors that rear their ugly head 6 months or 10 years down the line.

At the end of the day, you can't judge people for giving marriage a go. Most people know that divorce rates are high, that heartbreak rates are even higher - but everyone is allowed to make mistakes and make themselves vulnerable. Some people would rather give it a go and fail, then never try at all and live in regret.

I certainly believe that marriage isn't as important as the relationship itself. A strong, healthy relationship doesn't need marriage. Marriage is just a choice, if you decide will work for you, then you do it. It doesn't necessarily improve the relationship, or change it.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

The Notorious BIG married singer Faith Evans two weeks after meeting her, crazy


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I knew my wife was the one pretty quickly. I bought her a promise ring just a couple months after we started dating. I couldn't marry her at that time because I was only 15. A month after I turned 18 I married her. Been almost 18 years. Never once have I regretted it. I just got lucky I guess.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Just look at these celebrities. whenether i see a celebrity who has had a ''quicky'' marriage i instantly know it's not going to work. For instance i knew right away that Katy Perry's marriage to Russel brand wasn't going to last.

Another thing. A friend of a former workmate got married to some girl after hardly knowing her, even got her name tattooed, turns out she has been sleeping around with other guys all along.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

My parents got married after two months......so SHADDDDDDDDUPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I know a guy who dated a girl for only two weeks before they were engaged. They were married within a few months and are still together over 15 years later.
My uncle met his wife through a personals ad back around 1990. They only met in person once and he proposed over the phone shortly after. They've been married over 20 years and seem happy together.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't like the idea of marriage to begin with, but it's a free country so get married whenever you like. It's not like its set in stone, you can always get a divorce.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't believe in marriage. I wouldn't need a ring on my finger to dedicate myself to one partner anyway.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> Just look at these celebrities. whenether i see a celebrity who has had a ''quicky'' marriage i instantly know it's not going to work.


cause celebrities represent the average person so well in their lifestyles and choices.....


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> I don't believe in marriage. I wouldn't need a ring on my finger to dedicate myself to one partner anyway.


Glad I'm not the only one. That's about one of my only morals I'm truly proud of.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't believe in marriage for relationship purposes either. It changes nothing in the relationship. However there are so many legal issues surrounding it that if you plan to spend forever or even quite a few years with someone it's a useful idea. It doesn't require money or effort. A couple emails, a couple $200 titanium rings, some friends for witnesses, and then sign a paper in someone's office. Tah dah you are married and now get insurance, joint taxes, and your mother who knows nothing about you no longer has first power of decision should something happen.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Akane said:


> I don't believe in marriage for relationship purposes either. It changes nothing in the relationship. However there are so many legal issues surrounding it that if you plan to spend forever or even quite a few years with someone it's a useful idea. It doesn't require money or effort. A couple emails, a couple $200 titanium rings, some friends for witnesses, and then sign a paper in someone's office. Tah dah you are married and now get insurance, joint taxes, and your mother who knows nothing about you no longer has first power of decision should something happen.


I know but what woman is going to want to do that? It's actually part of the reason I won't marry. Realistically, it's a societal engrained thing. Girls want weddings..

I'm not talking every woman, but the average person.

_'Will you marry me? But btw I don't want a big wedding, a ceremony or anyone else there'_

Kind of craps on their movie images and what they think a wedding is.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, that seems really quick. But I suppose it depends on the quality of the relationship...? I certainly would never. ='D

Though I do want to get married someday, but I couldn't put _why_ into words. I wouldn't even need a ring or a brilliant ceremony or anything at alll, I just need to be like "YAY YOU ARE MY HUSBAND AND I AM YOUR WIFEY WE ARE BFFS FOREVER". I think it may just be part of my inert hoarding problem or general possessiveness.... >:C LOL.

I think it's just because of how lovely my parents' marriage is-- I want to have exactly what they have with each other, someday.



low said:


> _'Will you marry me? But btw I don't want a big wedding, a ceremony or anyone else there'_


this would be the perfect proposal to me
I mean really

TAKE ME TO THE JUSTICE OF THE PEAAACE, *****EESSS


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

low; said:


> Girls want weddings..
> 
> I'm not talking everyone woman, but the average person.


I don't, and I'm not your average girl.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea, it's silly. l0l Marriage and relationships in general are so pointless to me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah I never really understood this either.. I think its with less experience and more naivety. This goes hand in hand with saying the word love, you cant just be flippant with it early on even though its tempting to fall into that trap.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

low said:


> I know but what woman is going to want to do that? It's actually part of the reason I won't marry. Realistically, it's a societal engrained thing. Girls want weddings..
> 
> I'm not talking every woman, but the average person.
> 
> ...


Nah this is a limiting assumption. There are a lot of gals out there that don't mind keeping things simple.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

And in a way, getting married rather than staying boyfriend/girlfriend or whatever _is_ part of keeping things simple (for some people). There's no, "How serious are we?" or anything similar. You already know, when you make that testament of your love with one another.

Unfortunately many people get married for other reasons or when they don't know one another properly, and of course plenty of people have a different view of what marriage is, which somewhat ruins this particular idea... ;_;


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Heh, figured I should add my parents got married 17 days after they first met. They just celebrated their 28th anniversary. My great grandma's brother brought a friend from college over to spend the winter holiday at his families house. He took a liking to my great grandma and forced a kiss on her before leaving. She knew that she could never kiss another man, and they were married happily until his death. People married quickly and rarely divorced in my home nation's culture.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

as someone who can't take marriage seriously... i think it might be fun to get married really early in a relationship. equally fun to not get married until you're really old and been together forever.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I am perpetually side-eyeing people who are "omg so in loooooooove going to get marrieeeeed" after knowing each other for like one month. at that point in the relationship your brain is just pumping out dopamine and distorting your thoughts such that everything the other person does is magical to you. deciding to marry someone in this state is tantamount to deciding to marry someone when you're high as hell on drugs. I know it works for SOME people but in my opinion, those instances are very rare.

then again, I'm cynical as **** and don't believe in marriage so, what do I know?


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

Married my wife after 7 months of knowing her, its been 21 years now and I love her and respect her more now than I ever have. I did take me 20 years to learn how to treat her but I can honestly say that I'm more crazy about her now than I ever have been.


----------



## westicle (Mar 27, 2012)

Dam no edit in this site lol, just wanted to add that the night I met my wife I told here I was going to marry her one day


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I know of it working out. I got engaged after three weeks, and I knew he was going to be my husband the day we met. We just clicked that well. However circumstances occurred where we couldn't get married when we wanted to and had to wait 5 years. But I also know a couple who got married three weeks after they met and they just celebrated their 70th anniversary and appear at least as much in love with each other as when they met.

The key to marriage is spending time with each other, always be willing to compromise (this goes for both husband and wife, by the way) and deciding that the D word will not even be mentioned in case of an argument. That D word is Divorce. 

People divorce over the littlest things nowadays. Abuse or chronic infidelity I can understand divorcing over, but anything else? No.


----------



## zukenca (Mar 27, 2012)

I met my boyfriend around 8 months ago and we just 'clicked'. He is my best friend, gorgeous boyfriend and a bit support in my life .. and we both started to talk about having kids in future after a few months of being together and never felt like that's wrong . The fact is that we live together because we met like housemates so that makes some difference than if we were just dating.


----------



## zukenca (Mar 27, 2012)

oops forgot to make the point 

so yes, i believe people can have a desire to get married even after a month. If he asked me to get married to him I would not think about it twice and would say yes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Funny (sad) thing is, they probably have the same chance of lasting as marriages of people who knew eachother for years before getting married such is the divorce rate.

At the end of the day it's their decision, I certainly don't understand it but if it makes them happy then good for them!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

It's love! You don't question love ^_^


----------

